
Show HN: Lucky, an experimental new web framework by thoughtbot - passenger
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/lucky-an-experimental-new-web-framework-by-thoughtbot
======
drny
I'm a fan of thoughtbot's open-source stuff, but Crystal already has a pretty
good web framework: [https://github.com/crystal-
community/amethyst](https://github.com/crystal-community/amethyst)

